# Craig Rygaard finally gets what he has coming



## Dee Greene

I am so happy to see that old man get it up side his head. What a jerk. And to think that he is always yelling at Dave for being stupid. Serves that old man right. I hope he goes into a coma
:msp_tongue:


----------



## roostersgt

Now now, it's probably just an actor playing the part of Craig Rygard.


----------



## atvguns

You know it is fake but how do they make it look so real


----------



## Curlycherry1

I have not watched that part of the show yet but in the previews it was priceless that of all places he gets thumped it was there, and further priceless that he did not have his hardhat on. How many times has he screamed at Dave over not wearing safety gear?


----------



## XJPete87

they had to end the drama between Dave and the old man somehow.. how much you wanna bet Dave comes to his rescue and they somehow make friends!! I hate this crap!! Ruins the show.. Just show some logging!!!


----------



## hiluxxulih

I am no logger but who the hell stands behind the tail swing of a loader like that :msp_confused:


----------



## RAMROD48

hiluxxulih said:


> I am no logger but who the hell stands behind the tail swing of a loader like that :msp_confused:


 
If you noticed that was going on the whole show...:msp_confused:


----------



## slowp

hiluxxulih said:


> I am no logger but who the hell stands behind the tail swing of a loader like that :msp_confused:



Landings can be tight. I think they only require 3 feet of room (away from the back of the loader)

Here's an example. View attachment 180561


----------



## rb142

It didn't hit him in the head. It hit him right in the middle of the back. You could see he positioned himself and paused there, anticipating the impact. It was clearly staged -- I just don't see how to fake that one and not get hurt ... that's a heck of a smack. Where do you find a stunt double that looks like Craig Rygaard?


----------



## RAMROD48

rb142 said:


> It didn't hit him in the head. It hit him right in the middle of the back. You could see he positioned himself and paused there, anticipating the impact. It was clearly staged -- I just don't see how to fake that one and not get hurt ... that's a heck of a smack. Where do you find a stunt double that looks like Craig Rygaard?


 
I thought I saw his head snap back and get hit also...

I don't care if it was staged...that friggen hurt...

And you might be able to find a stunt double at a cemetery someplace....


----------



## Gologit

hiluxxulih said:


> I am no logger but who the hell stands behind the tail swing of a loader like that :msp_confused:


 
Nobody who knows anything. It's kind of a "no fly zone". You don't go in there unless you've made eye contact with the guy on the loader and he knows you're there. Things can get fast paced on a landing and those shovels have a lot of blind spots....it's up to the guy on the ground to stay safe.

Rygaard getting hit was a staged accident. The camera was probably sped up enough to make it look more violent than it was. If he'd been hit that hard that high up on his body he'd be dead. Period.


----------



## Curlycherry1

Gologit said:


> If he'd been hit that hard that high up on his body he'd be dead. Period.



Yep, I watched a hoe turn once where the operator forgot there was a 8" poplar in the path. He swung around and broke the tree right off about 5' above the ground. The top went flying sideways and vertical for about 6' before it started to tip over.


----------



## Gologit

Curlycherry1 said:


> Yep, I watched a hoe turn once where the operator forgot there was a 8" poplar in the path. He swung around and broke the tree right off about 5' above the ground. The top went flying sideways and vertical for about 6' before it started to tip over.


 
Yup. Getting crushed by machinery is one of the leading causes of fatalities on the landing. The shovels now are fast and they have to be. The force that one of them generates when they're turning and hits something with a corner is huge.


----------



## paccity

regardles if he's actin or not. nobody likes to see some one get hurt on the job.


----------



## groundsmgr

Osha would have a field day with that accident. No helmit and no chaps. He had a saw in his hands


----------



## 2dogs

paccity said:


> regardles if he's actin or not. nobody likes to see some one get hurt on the job.


 
You're right there. It looked like he took a shot but I didn't think about speeding up the shot to look worse than it was.


----------



## slowp

It was done well enough to cause my stomach to feel bad. Even though I figured it must be fake. I'm sure there would have been something in the news if it was real.


----------



## bitzer

It was clearly BS and the audio was all messed up too. Just like the rest of the show. Shocking.


----------



## needwood

I worked for a hill jack like Craig. He passed away bout 12 years ago. I still have and always will have respect for that man"""""""""" If you worked hard you was treated good. Now like most of you, I think the show is made up" How many times have you went to work, slept in your truck for a hour, then started your job???


----------



## discounthunter

the whole thing is a movie studio set. otherwise osha (tv show or not)would have shut them down long ago.


----------



## chad556

slowp said:


> It was done well enough to cause my stomach to feel bad. Even though I figured it must be fake. I'm sure there would have been something in the news if it was real.


 
Speaking of bad feelings in the stomach. Did you guys see that Canadian guys saw (ms660 was it?) get obliterated? Man, i think i lost sleep over that image. Maybe none of the 'actors' suffered any damage but that was downright painful watching that nice machine get crushed.


----------



## Curlycherry1

chad556 said:


> Speaking of bad feelings in the stomach. Did you guys see that Canadian guys saw (ms660 was it?) get obliterated? Man, i think i lost sleep over that image. Maybe none of the 'actors' suffered any damage but that was downright painful watching that nice machine get crushed.



Another thread in this section of Arborisite has been discussing this at length and it has been determined that it was staged.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I'd say it was staged too. Anybody that has ran that stuff as long as him knows you don't get it the tail swing path. I run an excavator every day with 3 to 4 and sometimes 5 guys right at the machine. I always watch the tail and I know were my guys are....and they know damn good and well to stay away from the tail. I've ran one so long I know not to be near the tail,,,, and usually even stay out of boom reach with other operators!!


----------



## cat-face timber

I bumped knots under a knuckle-boom loader for a season and I was told, NEVER go where the loaderman cannot see you, If you do, get his attention first. Craig would know that, so either it was staged (OUCH!!) or he is a complete idiot. The loaderman does not want to hurt anybody!


----------



## tomsteve

groundsmgr said:


> Osha would have a field day with that accident. No helmit and no chaps. He had a saw in his hands


 
i'm no logger but just wondering iffen OSHA goes to logging sites. i sure wouldnt want to work for OSHA and tell workers with chainsaws in their hands theres a problem with safety.
as for the old man gettin hit, i dont like to hear or see anyone get hurt, but man, he's been loggin his whole life. he may be an a**hole, but i think he has enough common sense to know where not to stand on a job site. it'll pump up the ratings for next week.


----------



## nmurph

The whole show is either hyped up or staged situations. I haven't watched it since the middle of the first season. It reminds me of "pro" wrestling or the repo show. I did see the tease for the show where CR got hit and with the right safety gear underneath, that hit wouldn't a big deal. A bull rider would laugh at the thought of that hit hurting.


----------



## banshee67

nmurph said:


> The whole* show* is either hyped up or staged situations.


 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wvlogger

slowp said:


> Landings can be tight. I think they only require 3 feet of room (away from the back of the loader)
> 
> Here's an example. View attachment 180561


 
the point between the yarder and the loader is a no go spot for me. Down here if you are working under a excavator you have to stay at least 10 feet from a tail swing unless you are in a ditch or rigging something up. But before the operator can swing he has to make 100% sure no one is in his swing radius. That just how us old dumb gas well lease builders work.


----------



## slipknot

paccity said:


> regardles if he's actin or not. nobody likes to see some one get hurt on the job.


 
I'll be dead honest.......seeing something bad happen to craig rygaard just tickled my chaod.


----------



## banshee67

as loud and crazy as he may come across on the TV SHOW, hes still a hard working american man who embodies the american dream. hard working family owned business that puts in the hours daily and made it. i wouldnt want to see anyone get hurt, especially a hard working man like that, sure they play it up for the camera, but at the end of the day, its a tv show and hes doing it for the ratings and the paycheck that comes with it. dont ever wish harm on another human, its not worth it, there are far better things in this world to worry about.
personally i think hes a bad actor, and hes totally out of character when hes yelling like an idiot, it looks forced


----------



## zopi

I have not watched that show in a couple years..it was ok at first, but it started out about logging, and then became Orange County Logging...screw it. 

If I want to watch loggers, I can carry a jug of coffee down the road and sit in the cab of the feller..


----------



## banshee67

wvlogger said:


> That just how us old dumb gas well lease builders work.


 
youre not from the PNW, keep it to yourself !:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wvlogger

banshee67 said:


> youre not from the PNW, keep it to yourself !:msp_biggrin:


 
oh so this is how it goes :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

tomsteve said:


> i'm no logger but just wondering iffen OSHA goes to logging sites. i sure wouldnt want to work for OSHA and tell workers with chainsaws in their hands theres a problem with safety.
> as for the old man gettin hit, i dont like to hear or see anyone get hurt, but man, he's been loggin his whole life. he may be an a**hole, but i think he has enough common sense to know where not to stand on a job site. it'll pump up the ratings for next week.


 
Depends. In Wisconsin, the state folks would show up unannounced and I'd make copies of maps with the locations of each logging site on it. They'd go out and visit. On one, they found the guy had a fake seatbelt on his skidder. 

Here, I've only heard a logger say he found the business card of an inspector on the cab of his yarder after a weekend. We surmised that maybe the inspector was out being a tourist and took notice of the guylines hooked to standing trees (instead of stumps). I was called out Monday morning first thing. The logger wanted to cut the guyline trees, which is no problem for me but I needed to OK it first, and for the first time I saw the chaser wearing chaps and an orange vest. All this just from the appearance of a business card. 

No follow up inspection by the safety guy occurred. 

I have heard of some horrendous fines given out in the past. They did hit our area hard with inspections during one year when there were loggers killed on the job. That seems a bit late to me. 

Note: You CAN hang guylines on standing trees IF the tree will not hit the landing or people if it pulls over. Since our trees are pretty tall, 99% of the time the trees are felled and the stumps used. 

I arrived on a scary operators job just in time to see an illegally hooked up tree fall, hit the yarder, and roll off onto where the chaser should have been standing. He had been up on the yarder talking to the operator, saw the tree, stepped into the cab and hugged tight to the yarder operator. Nobody was hurt. It was a tree that I told them I didn't think was suitable to hang a guyline on--it was shallow rooted.
They insisted it would work. :bang:


----------



## 2dogs

banshee67 said:


> as loud and crazy as he may come across on the TV SHOW, hes still a hard working american man who embodies the american dream. hard working family owned business that puts in the hours daily and made it. i wouldnt want to see anyone get hurt, especially a hard working man like that, sure they play it up for the camera, but at the end of the day, its a tv show and hes doing it for the ratings and the paycheck that comes with it. dont ever wish harm on another human, its not worth it, there are far better things in this world to worry about.
> personally i think hes a bad actor, and hes totally out of character when hes yelling like an idiot, it looks forced


 
Good post.


----------



## A. Stanton

Kind of ironic, Craig made it a point to tell the rookie a couple of seasons back, the one who high-centered his car, to be careful where he stood by the loader. And bang, he gets hit.


----------



## w8ye

He wasn't hurt - it just knocked him down


----------



## kah68

a little off topic but if you yelled at your workers like the old man and kid does, they would be working alone, it's sad that they put them up to acting like total #######s for the wow factor.


----------



## luvatenor

*We're still watching*

No matter how you feel about the Rygards, or any other crew, we are still watching the program and are entertained(obviously, if you don't approve, you CAN change the channel). I do have to give praise to Mike Pihl. He seems to be a hard working, decent man who somehow, according to the show, has misfits, and counterproductive men working for him and he still maintains his calm demeanor.


----------

